# Different Intel RST version for different chipsets?



## Octopuss (May 18, 2011)

This is about SSD btw.
I just read that for P55/ICH10R (or older) I should get Intel RST v9.6 and for P67 (or newer) RST v10.1. What's the deal here? I always thought newer (much newer in fact) drivers were always the better (as long as the hardware in question was still supported) considering possible new functionalities and bug fixes.

Does anyone know anything about this subject? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 18, 2011)

should be backward compatible no?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2011)

i never heard that but i did upgrade from 9.6 to 10.5! recently and that didnt go well i lost my raid array (had progs not os on) which ruined my os's functionallity it would boot but wouldnt install soft and other wierd stuff.

im using an abit quad gt mobo x38 with the raid rom updated to 8.5 but its ich9r do so if as you say it shouldnt work.

anyway 1 full fresh install later i used the f6 install driver from 10.5 and am running AHCI mode not raid and using RST 10.5 and alls well it works fine,pissed me off as surely it shouldve worked without the fresh install.

still be warned on the upgrade it is deff worth backing up first(something i will deff be doing from here on) just in case but for me at least they can be made to work, their probably just not supporting their  use on older chipsets , nowt new as i see it they stop writing new drivers for old chipsets after 3-5 years, all mine are 2008 latest despite updateing regularily with new sys drivers, in fact i had to force install most of them to get these later versions.


----------



## Octopuss (May 18, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> should be backward compatible no?


That's what I think too, but it's probably about alleged performance differences. Maybe it only applies to SandForce drives - I don't know. The original post wasn't specific about this.


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2011)

This is quoted from the help file in the Intel RST v. 10.5.0.1027:



Spoiler



System Requirements
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology provides enhanced management capabilities and detailed status information for Serial ATA AHCI and RAID subsystems. 
This application is supported on the following operating systems and hardware components:

Supported operating systems 
■	Microsoft Windows* XP Professional
■	Microsoft Windows* XP Professional 64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* XP Home
■	Microsoft Windows* XP Media Center Edition 2004
■	Microsoft Windows* XP Media Center Edition 2005
■	Microsoft Windows* Server 2003
■	Microsoft Windows* XP
■	Microsoft Windows* XP 64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* Server 2003 Enterprise x64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* Server 2003 Standard x64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* Vista
■	Microsoft Windows* Vista x64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* Server 2008
■	Microsoft Windows* Server 2008 x64-bit Edition
■	Microsoft Windows* 7
■	Microsoft Windows* 7 x64-bit Edition

Supported Intel® Chipsets
■	Intel® Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset
■	Intel® Mobile Express Chipset
■	Intel® 3 Series Chipsets
■	Intel® 4 Series Express Chipsets 
■	Intel® 5 Series Chipset
■	Intel® 3400 Series Chipset
■	Intel® PM55/HM57/PM57/QM57/QS57 Express Chipsets
■	Intel® H57/P55/P57/Q57 Express Chipsets
■	Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset family
■	Intel® 965 Express Chipset family
■	Intel® 5000P Chipset
■	Intel® 5000V Chipset
■	Intel® 5000X Chipset
■	Intel® 975X Express Chipset
■	Intel® 955X Express Chipset
■	Intel® 945 Express Chipset family
■	Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset family
■	Intel® E7230 Chipset

Supported Controller Hubs 
Refer to the Readme file installed with this software or visit Intel's online support to learn more about the full system requirements and RAID BIOS configuration.
■	Intel® Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA RAID controller hub
■	Intel® Mobile Express Chipset SATA RAID controller hub
■	Intel® Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® 5 Series SATA RAID controller hub
■	Intel® 5 Series/3400 Series SATA RAID controller hub
■	Intel® 5 Series/3400 Series SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® 5 Series 6 Port SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® ICH10DO SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
■	Intel® ICH10D SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® ICH10R SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
■	Intel® ICH9M-E SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
■	Intel® ICH9M SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® ICH9R SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
■	Intel® ICH7MDH SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
■	Intel® ICH7M SATA AHCI controller hub
■	Intel® ICH7R/7DH SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub


----------

